# ipset upgrade

## asl.pavel

Hi guys! After upgrading ipset up to latest version 3.0. I got some problems with iptables like:

```

$IPT -A FORWARD -t mangle -o $WAN_IF -i $LAN_IF -m set --set forward_ip src -j MARK --set-mark 1

iptables v1.4.3.2: Problem when communicating with ipset, errno=71.

```

 :Sad: 

Remerging of iptables doesn't help. Any suggestions?

----------

## Sadako

The ipset package provides userland libraries and kernel modules, and from the ipset changelog it looks like the biggest change was "New kernel-userspace protocol release".

My guess, is that you still have the ipset 2.5 kernel modules loaded whilst the userland (/sbin/iptables) is using the newer libraries and protocol.

Trying 'modprobe -r'ing all the ipset modules then reload them.

Or just reboot.  :Razz: 

HTH

----------

## Sadako

Okay, I've only just updated to ipset 3.0 myself, and am having the very same issue.

Might be worth filing a bug, but in the meantime I'm sticking with 2.5.

----------

